# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Аркадий и Борис Стругацкие.  Аудиокниги, переводы

## Lampada

http://www.shnaresys.com/roadside/picnic/parallel.htm 
Translated from Russian by Antonina W. Bouis

----------


## DDT

Excellent Idea!

----------


## Lampada

Исполнитель: *Михаил Гульдан*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...deo_view_count

----------


## Lampada

https://archive.org/details/ulitka-na-skl    Стругацкие Аркадий и Борис - Улитка на склоне  *Читает Борис Стругацкий 
Текст: *  http://loveread.ws/read_book.php?id=31621&p=1

----------


## Lampada

Переводы на английский   
Probationers ("Стажеры")  Hard to be a god ("Трудно быть богом")(hid) Monday begins on Saturday ("Понедельник начинается в субботу") (hid) Monday begins on Saturday ("Понедельник начинается в субботу")  The Snail on the Slope ("Улитка на склоне")(hid) Prisoners of Power("Обитаемый остров")(hid) Roadside Picnic ("Пикник на обочине") (hid) The Final Circle of Paradise ("Хищные вещи" на плохом английском) (hid) The Time Wanderers ("Волны гасят ветер")(hid) The gigantic fluctuation  Destination: Amaltheia ("Путь на Амальтею")  Poor cruel folk ("Бедные злые люди")  Spontaneous Reflex ("Спонтанный рефлекс")

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/RriQFNCq5xw 
Трудно быть богом. 
Текст:    http://www.rusf.ru/abs/books/tbb01.htm

----------

